# Safari sound issues



## astronomus

I'm running OS X 10.4.9 on an iMac G5.
Whenver I open a video in safari (e.g., through youtube) there's no sound.
The sound is working on my computer as I can hear the startup sound plus the sound on any file I have on my hardrive, so I don't think it's a speaker issue.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm

have you made sure that youtube isn't muting? if you ever have muted a video on youtube, it remembers that, and keeps it that way for all videos until you unmute it.


----------



## astronomus

It's definently not that, it affects other videos, not just youtube ones. In addition, I tried to watch a video embedded with windows media player and the video wouldn't even appear, it said I was missing a codec. Which codec might this be?


----------



## sinclair_tm

well, in order to play windows media files, you have to have a plugin called flip4mac. it can be downloaded from microsoft here.

but other than that, am i to understand that there is no sound from safari, even from other sites (like google video, homestarrunner, pandora, and the like)?


----------



## astronomus

flip4mac now allows me to see wmv embedded files (something that wasn't working before) but still, youtube, pandora, et. al. still don't have audio


----------



## riegel

The problem is not safari but rather flash. This happens if your sound hardware is set to something that Flash doesn't support. The solution can be found at...

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060310164835119

"The application "Audio Midi Setup", found in /applications/utilities/ can be used to re-set the audio system to the default: 16 bits and 44.1 kHz sample rate."

Links...
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060310164835119
http://www.kaourantin.net/2006/07/universal-binary-update-sound-woes.html


----------

